# Antique & Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet Akron Ohio



## 56jetflow (Jan 7, 2019)

Antique & Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Sat. March 2, 2019 at our new location at  Grace United Church of Christ of Uniontown Hall at 13275 Cleveland Ave. NW Uniontown Oh. 1/4 mile North of St. Rt. 619. Open to the public 9:00 AM to 1:00 PM. No admission charge. Vender set-up 8:00 AM. $10.00 per. 8 ft. table/space. No friday night set-up. No lunch stand. For more info call Bob @ 330-699-9798, Jim @ 330-608-2802, Dan @ 330-699-4517 or Jack @ 330-571-3217


----------

